# Buy Him They Said.....You'll Grow into Him They Said



## cambrica (3 November 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted before but my OH found it on twitter 






[/URL]


----------



## Arizahn (3 November 2013)

Aw!


----------



## Gasper (3 November 2013)

So cute


----------



## risky business (3 November 2013)

Now that's the true definition of pea on a mountain


----------



## 9tails (3 November 2013)

I've seen this before and melted.  I think it's that tiny saddle.  

Sentimentality brought to you by vinegartits.


----------



## cambrica (3 November 2013)

It is the saddle and the thought that you can have such a giant, powerful animal that is so gentle and kind.
The mind boggles as to how they get him up there though  Catapult and hold your breath with fingers crossed


----------



## Polos Mum (3 November 2013)

Wonder what length girth!!!


----------



## Baggage (3 November 2013)

Polos Mum said:



			Wonder what length girth!!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha that is a very good point 

Beautiful picture, true gentle giant


----------



## FinnishLapphund (3 November 2013)

Aw how adorable!


----------



## Greylegs (3 November 2013)

That lovely horse is truly worth his considerable weight in gold. How much must that kid's mum trust him to let the child ride him? What a superstar ...


----------



## TandD (3 November 2013)

Greylegs said:



			That lovely horse is truly worth his considerable weight in gold. How much must that kid's mum trust him to let the child ride him? What a superstar ...
		
Click to expand...

And it's not even like they are just at home in a school...looks like they are at a comp! Such a lovely picture!!!!


----------



## Echo Bravo (3 November 2013)

And yes he will grow into him


----------



## Ladyinred (3 November 2013)

Adorable!


----------

